# I ordered a CX frame, sight unseen. (Ellsworth Roots)



## rearviewmirror (Aug 20, 2008)

*I ordered a CX frame. (Ellsworth Roots)*

Yesterday I ordered an Ellsworth Roots, having never seen or ridden one I'm wondering what your thoughts on them are. The frame/fork combo seemed like a great deal. What I don't understand is that Ellsworth doesn't even have this bike on their own website. :mad2: I searched on the CX forum on here and not much word on the Roots. Any tips on setup or just overall impressions of this bike? :thumbsup:


----------



## Dajianshan (Jul 15, 2007)

Does it fit?

What made you buy it over any other (known commodity) CX bike?

What material is it?

What is your plan for the bike?


----------



## rearviewmirror (Aug 20, 2008)

Dajianshan said:


> Does it fit?
> 
> What made you buy it over any other (known commodity) CX bike?
> 
> ...


The geometry is spot on for me in regards to my other bikes.

It's aluminum w/ carbon seatstays and chainstays.

Some CX racing to prepare for mountain bike racing. Some commuting on it too.


----------



## PeanutButterBreath (Dec 4, 2005)

rearviewmirror said:


> Some CX racing to prepare for mountain bike racing.


Isn't there a pretty lengthy gap between the end of CX racing season in early winter and the start of MTB racing in spring?

http://cxmagazine.com/ellsworth-roots-cyclocross-frame-spotlight


----------



## rearviewmirror (Aug 20, 2008)

PeanutButterBreath said:


> Isn't there a pretty lengthy gap between the end of CX racing season in early winter and the start of MTB racing in spring?
> 
> http://cxmagazine.com/ellsworth-roots-cyclocross-frame-spotlight


Nope.. The Dirt Dirby leads right up to the spring series. http://dirtderby.com/


----------



## cliff (Sep 23, 2004)

In issue 4 of Cyclocross Magazine, (coming out this fall) there will be a review. I have the bike at the moment and just to note, the bb drop is high-like a mountain bike. this makes the standover (and saddle height high for a remount) but will increase ground clearance if you want to ride rocky trails with drop offs! that being said, it seems to handle OK.


----------



## tholtman (Apr 10, 2009)

I just bought a Roots and my LBS is having troubles finding brakes that fit properly. With the brakes I've tried the pin that allows you to adjust the brake tension doesn't seed deep into the pinholes.

Even the Ellsworth guys have this problem on their bikes. Anyone have this issue or have a set of brakes that fit properly?


----------



## dlbcx (Aug 28, 2002)

Pauls. They don't require a hole in the brake plate to set the tension.


----------



## cliff (Sep 23, 2004)

Agreed that Paul's don't utilize the boss holes for spring tension. For the review bike we had Spooky's on it without problems. Fairly standard cantilever bosses, so I can't imagine why you can't get your brakes to seat. Maybe the boss stud is too long? Or were the springs put on the brakes front for back with the long end in the brake rather than in the stud holes? Just some thoughts....


----------



## andrewhayter (Feb 25, 2009)

tholtman said:


> I just bought a Roots and my LBS is having troubles finding brakes that fit properly. With the brakes I've tried the pin that allows you to adjust the brake tension doesn't seed deep into the pinholes.
> 
> Even the Ellsworth guys have this problem on their bikes. Anyone have this issue or have a set of brakes that fit properly?



where did you find one? i've been looking all over for a roots!


----------



## RickinSanDiego (Aug 19, 2009)

*2010 Roots Cyclocross Bike Available*

Hi,
The new Roots cyclocross bike is available - www.ellsworthbikes.com for a pict and specs. It's available w/a SRAM Rival build out for $2,599.00 or as a frame/fork for $999.00; headset is extra if ordering just the frame/fork - FSA or Chris King.

Specs have changed from the last model - lower BB & water bottle bosses to name two.


----------



## fatroadie (May 5, 2002)

nice lookin rig. Can't find the buildout on their ill-designed website though.


----------



## RickinSanDiego (Aug 19, 2009)

*Ellsworth Build out....*

The frame will weigh around 3.2 lbs, fork is around 460 grams.

Frame & Fork (NO Headset)
-	$999.00 MSRP

Build out kit w/bike
-	$2,955.00 MSRP

Build Kit will be:
-	SRAM Rival Shifters/S300 crankset 46-38/GXP Bottom Bracket/Rival front & rear derailleur/chain/bar tape 
- 12-27 Shimano cassette 
-	TRP EuroX Brake levers
-	Thomson stem and seat post
-	Easton EC90X fork 
-	Easton EC90 Bar
-	Ellsworth Seat/Clincher Alloy Wheelset
-	FSA (Chris King Inset @ upcharge) Headset
-	Kenda Clincher Tires


----------



## MShaw (Jun 7, 2003)

dlbcx said:


> Pauls. They don't require a hole in the brake plate to set the tension.


Suntour XC Pros don't either.

I was having a similar issue on my Ouzo fork. Put some cable end caps on the end of the nubs from the spring and voila! less issues.

Try that. If yer holes are big enough that is!

M


----------



## Gripped (Nov 27, 2002)

For what it's worth, the Redline Conquest Team is a better deal. It's a couple hundred bucks cheaper and you get SRAM Force and some tubeless ready wheels as well as the TRP brakes.

Seems like the the build price is too high -- perhaps that's the upcharge for the Ellsworth name?

I'm also assuming that RickinSanDiego is an Ellsworth rep.



RickinSanDiego said:


> The frame will weigh around 3.2 lbs, fork is around 460 grams.
> 
> Frame & Fork (NO Headset)
> -	$999.00 MSRP
> ...


----------



## RickinSanDiego (Aug 19, 2009)

Yes I do work for Ellsworth and have been racing in the mid-west for 5+ years before coming to work for Ellsworth and moving to San Diego this year.

As far as the pricing; our small run size of aluminum/carbon frameset should be lighter and more comfortable (if thats possible during a race) than an all aluminum higher production frame.
At a $100.00 difference b/t frame costs, I think that cost difference is well worth it.

This may not be a "apples to apples" comparison.


----------



## rearviewmirror (Aug 20, 2008)

I'm just getting around to building this bike! I know it's been a while, but I just moved to Australia and there's a year round Thursday night CX race so now I'm motivated. Hopefully I can find a decent list of parts that work well with the roots. I bought a set of compact Ultegra cranks for it, and I might steal the Bonty Race Lite wheels that are on my old Trek road bike.... any other thoughts in regards to the Roots? What brakes?


----------



## nick_outdoors (Feb 23, 2010)

@ rearviewmirror: I'm considering buying a Roots frame set this year. How did you like the ride after a season of cross? Did the carbon triangle make a difference in how the bike felt on the road or trail? Was the frame still laterally stiff, aka did it have punch when you put the hammer down?

I don't know how comparable they are but what I read of the BMC CX01 frameset, which also has a carbon rear triangle w/ alum. frame and Easton fork, it has some kick to its acceleration.

Thanks


----------



## RickinSanDiego (Aug 19, 2009)

I no longer work for Ellsworth....everythings cool, just got a job offer that I couldn't refuse in Tampa, FL! I raced the SoCal Prestige Series with it last season and it rides great! It's got great "snap", is light and I didn't feel beat to death after racing on it. Build out weight was 17 pounds and change. The new TRP brakes have adjustable toe in now and that makes them fool proof. While the compact crank 50 tooth big ring will work...the 'cross crank seems really well suited for racing. The Vello Bella team raced with the bike and loved it. Make sure you get the new Easton fork....it's sweet. Cheers!


----------



## nick_outdoors (Feb 23, 2010)

Rick, Thanks for the feedback on the ride quality. I'm also happy to hear you got it under 18lbs. I'm hoping to do the same with a Dura-Ace drive train and mid-level Mavic wheels. Does that sound do able?


----------



## RickinSanDiego (Aug 19, 2009)

You should be able to as long as you don't use anything heavier than the Elites I would think? I was using a Rival 'Cross crank and Force or Rival Shifters with the Ellsworth clincher wheelset & Kenda tires.


----------

